# 9dpo testing begins/10 dpo progression



## Hoping4numbr3

Got a line but as usual hard to capture on camera and I have been reading a bunch of horror stories about FRER recently that they been having worse evaps then ever so we shall see how this plays out!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Good luck mine have been like this too hoping it progresses :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @Ruskiegirl! I have no idea what is going on with them lately but the makers need to fix that crap if they aren't real positives.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I agree . I also got super vvfl on a walmart cheapie and clearblue so either its real or something funky is going on for me time will tell I guess. Have you tried any other tests ?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Well BFP today but still too early for digital. Bummer. Walmart test has faint line and frer looks better then yesterday! The pictures never turn out great on here in the early days well at least not for my computer. Can you see this?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Ruskiegirl Hoping yours is real!! :) Did you start a thread? I will come check it out.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I know they are still hard to see on here sorry all but they are clear and pink in person. Test on Right was yesterday at 9dpo today on the left is 10 dpo.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah mine are in my ttc journal :) Looking good I can see them easy


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

update: SMU just now done.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yay on the digi


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Congratulations :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Ladies! This will be my 4th and final baby so going to try and appreciate every little moment! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's lovely :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Update: 11 dpo. Clearblue says not pregnant so still waiting on that one.. making me nervous.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a definite BFP on the FRER :bfp:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @Bevziibubble now if I can just get the big CB digital test to agree I am pregnant I will stop my crazy testing LOL!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive and take longer to show as positive. I have no doubt that you're pregnant! :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I agree. I will move over to a pregnancy journal cautiously!


----------



## Bevziibubble

<3


----------



## mummy2lola

Congratulations xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thank you @mummy2lola YOU as well!


----------



## Medic12

Omg, you ladies have such beautiful BFPs!!! Congrats!! I’m going to post my own test, just to see if I have a serious case of line eye? 9-10 DPO with WONDFO
What do y’all think?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something on that! Good luck :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Medic12 I may see a faint line there but I am not the best at seeing BFPs on ICs until they get darker lol. Good luck hun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Medic12 said:


> Omg, you ladies have such beautiful BFPs!!! Congrats!! I’m going to post my own test, just to see if I have a serious case of line eye? 9-10 DPO with WONDFO
> What do y’all think?
> 
> View attachment 1077290

I can see a v v v faint line on that. Hope they get darker good luck.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ty sugger!


----------

